
Out-of-control space station hurtling to Earth - pmoriarty
https://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/gadgets-and-tech/news/tiangong-1-space-station-satellite-falling-to-earth-crash-when-where-time-date-a8247196.html
======
pmoriarty
_" But they said the chance it would hit anyone was very unlikely indeed.
'When considering the worst-case location, the probability that a specific
person will be struck by Tiangong-1 debris is about one million times smaller
than the odds of winning the Powerball jackpot,' they wrote."_

Isn't the probability that a specific person will be struck the wrong question
to ask?

Isn't it better to ask what the probability of hitting _any_ person will be?

